
"Ender's Game" video game - kirubakaran
http://www.reuters.com/article/lifestyleMolt/idUSN2959643420080129
======
icky
I'd imagine the second half would play just like Galaga. :P

~~~
Xichekolas
Hahaha... comments like that really make me wish there was a super-up-mod
arrow that was hot pink and blinked. Hell, I'd even pay some of my own karma
to use it.

------
airhadoken
This is going to introduce a whole new generation of kids to the Space
Invaders strategy.

...though "Shoot through your own fortresses" now becomes "Shoot through your
own legs."

------
trevelyan
Fun story, but I wonder if they'll be renaming the "buggers" to make the game
a tad less homophobic.

------
thorax
Say it ain't so.

But I'd have to play it.

------
simianstyle
i'd rather have a movie :-\

